# Noel Dempsey at FF Ard Fheis & Banks



## bamboozle (2 Mar 2009)

Dempsey is getting praised for putting our current plight squarely on the shoulders of our rouge bankers...


unsuprisingly no mention of the failure of our Govenor of the Central Bank to have sufficient powers to do anything bar issue quarterly reports (which he did) warning of impending problems, our Financial Regulator simply did nothing despite having powers to take the banks to task, while the Director of Corporate Affairs Paul Appelby's requests as far back as 2005 for additional staff were being rejected. 

One thing the government is actually doing well is maintaining this agenda to put the nation's economic plight at the bankers doorstep while ignoring the failures of the state created/appointed bodies who were supposedly created to prevent any such banking crisis from occuring.


----------



## dewdrop (2 Mar 2009)

Just wondering if Mr. Dempseys remarks about Bankers and Cromwell  may risk infringing the Incitement to Hatred Act 1989 ?


----------



## Sunny (2 Mar 2009)

dewdrop said:


> Just wondering if Mr. Dempseys remarks about Bankers and Cromwell may risk infringing the Incitement to Hatred Act 1989 ?


 
I thought his comments were disgraceful. All we have been hearing is that the Government can't comment on Anglo and Sean Fitzpatrick because they don't want to prejudice any future trial and then you have a Minister come out with that populist tripe. They are idiots.


----------



## gillarosa (2 Mar 2009)

dewdrop said:


> Just wondering if Mr. Dempseys remarks about Bankers and Cromwell may risk infringing the Incitement to Hatred Act 1989 ?


 
I think the general population have been incited already with each revelation about the Banking Sector over the past number of months.


----------

